# PMC Ammo



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone using this now, its made in Korea and seen some good prices especially on 45 acp. Any other options for under 20 bucks for a box of 50?


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

Just purchased 250rds of Remington UMC ball yesterday @ Walmart for under $100 w/sales tax included(6%). IIRC it came to $96 or $98.
Hard to beat when you order on line and have to pay shipping cost + I think it's made in the USA.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've shot the PMC Bronze in 9mm. It's good ammo. My CZ liked it fine. All other things being equal, I'd take it over Wal-Mart Federal.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

PMC started in Boulder City Nevada, went to Texas and made in ying/yang now. I've had good luck with .223 haven't tried there pistol rounds.


----------



## markvm (Oct 29, 2011)

I ran 100 rounds of Winchester 9mm thru my nighthawk that I had lying around and bought a box of PMC bronze 9mm Luger. The first round went thru no problems. THe next 37 that I shot would not eject from my T3. I cleaned the pistol and it was super dirty and I had to soak the breach end of the barrel for about 15 minutes to get the crud off. I did not put the blame on PMC since I had already put thru 100 winchesters but when I tried the rest of the PMC after cleaning the T3 the first went thru and the rest of the rounds I tried failed to eject. I've


----------



## markvm (Oct 29, 2011)

I ran 100 rounds of Winchester 9mm thru my nighthawk that I had lying around and bought a box of PMC bronze 9mm Luger. The first round went thru no problems. THe next 37 that I shot would not eject from my T3. I cleaned the pistol and it was super dirty and I had to soak the breach end of the barrel for about 15 minutes to get the crud off. I did not put the blame on PMC since I had already put thru 100 winchesters but when I tried the rest of the PMC after cleaning the T3 the first went thru and the rest of the rounds I tried failed to eject. I've never seen as much smoke with any ammo than I saw from PMC. Winchester, Federal, Hornady, and Remington all work fine with no failures since. I have no idea why PMC will not eject and everything else works flawlessly.
Oh yeah, I am a newbie on this forum so please be nice...


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I bought 500 rounds of PMC 9mm Bronze and have already had about four duds out of the first 150. For the same price you can get CCI Blazer Brass and I have yet to hit a dud or a FTF in at least 500 rounds or any other problem with it. I have also been shooting the aluminum cased CCI and its is great for practice....no bad rounds yet. I shoot them from a Cz75, Kahr PM9 and Cz 2075 P RAMI.....not a single problem.

And, the price is right from Palmetto State....$211 for 1000 rounds including shipping. All shipping up to 1000 rounds is $12 at Palmetto State....I would check them out. 

Also, have had good luck with USAammo New and the price is about the same. 

You can get cheaper steel-cased but CCI and USAammo are the best priced brass I have found where the bullets don't contain steel.

Good Luck.


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

I must be lucky, I have ran several hundred rounds of PMC Bronze 9mm through my PX4 with just one failure to go bang. I have shot a few hundred rounds of their 5.56 through a S&W M&P with no issues of any kind. I like the price on both at CTD.


----------



## Oj2008 (Jan 23, 2012)

*PMC 9mm Ammo*

I have found that the PMC 9mm round is not a consistent one. I used to have a Stoeger Cougar and had jam and feed problems with it. I recently got rid of the Stoeger in favor of the Beretta Storm and have had the same problems with this brand. I would not use it again if there was something else available.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Oj2008 said:


> I have found that the PMC 9mm round is not a consistent one. I used to have a Stoeger Cougar and had jam and feed problems with it. I recently got rid of the Stoeger in favor of the Beretta Storm and have had the same problems with this brand. I would not use it again if there was something else available.


I went through a case of 1000 9mm, and I don't plan to purchase again. They were reliable this time...no duds...but they leave the gun dirtier than most other ammo and create more smoke when fired.

CCI Blazer and Lawman will be my standard for now.
CC


----------

